# Attention new members - Please upload a cool AVATAR pic



## Silver (18/3/15)

*Attention all new members *

*Pease upload a cool AVATAR pic. *
It will then show up in the little box on the left hand side of your posts. 

It helps other members to recognise your posts and adds something a bit more unique to your ECIGSSA profile. Members without avatar pics are often perceived to be not serious or not committed (rightfully or wrongfully). 

Log in with a normal browser - not Tapatalk.

Then click on your name in the top right, 
- select "Avatar" 
- upload a pic
- a small pic that is 300 by 300 pixels works best. 

Give it some thought beforehand and pick something really cool. Perhaps a photo of yourself, your favourite vape item, a hobby or even just a great photo you took on holiday. Just resize it to make it smaller. 

Thank you and have a great vaping week ahead!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

I am just going to tag people here that I spot who need to upload avatars. Just scroll up and read all about it in the first post.

@brads - nice new avatar, thanks
@BuzzGlo - cool avatar BuzzGlo, he he
@Brendz
@Tiaan PTA - nice avatar, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (24/3/15)

@PeterHarris 
Shizer, that Avatar is scary...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/15)

Time for an update

I am just going to tag people here that I spot who need to upload avatars. Just scroll up and read all about it in the first post.* Then, please upload a cool avatar pic for yourself*

@Brendz
@wikked
@Richard

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/5/15)

Time for another update

@Richard, cool avatar! Thanks for uploading one

I am just going to tag people here that I spot who need to upload avatars. Just scroll up and read all about it in the first post.* Then, please upload a cool avatar pic for yourself*

@Brendz
@zaakir


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

*Attention all new members *

*Pease upload a cool AVATAR pic. *
It will then show up in the little box on the left hand side of your posts. 

It helps other members to recognise your posts and adds something a bit more unique to your ECIGSSA profile. Members without avatar pics are often perceived to be not serious or not committed (rightfully or wrongfully). 

Log in with a normal browser - not Tapatalk.

Then click on your name in the top right, 
- select "Avatar" 
- upload a pic
- a small pic that is 300 by 300 pixels works best. 

Give it some thought beforehand and pick something really cool. Perhaps a photo of yourself, your favourite vape item, a hobby or even just a great photo you took on holiday. Just resize it to make it smaller. 

Thank you

Here are some really cool new avatar pics of late:

@r0gue z0mbie 



@Dubz 



@zak

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/15)

This thread needs a bump

*Attention all new members *

*Pease upload a cool AVATAR pic. *
It will then show up in the little box on the left hand side of your posts. 

It helps other members to recognise your posts and adds something a bit more unique to your ECIGSSA profile. Members without avatar pics are often perceived to be not serious or not as committed (rightfully or wrongfully). 

Log in with a normal browser - not Tapatalk.

Then click on your name in the top right, 
- select "Avatar" 
- upload a pic
- a small pic that is 300 by 300 pixels works best. 

Give it some thought beforehand and pick something really cool. Perhaps a photo of yourself, your favourite vape item, a hobby or even just a great photo you took on holiday. Just resize it to make it smaller. 

Thank you


----------



## zadiac (19/9/15)

Is my avatar cool enough?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theoS (19/9/15)

mine is the SHIZZELS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mitch (19/9/15)

Yeah @theoS almost as cool as mine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (19/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Is my avatar cool enough?



@zadiac, yours is in the top 10 of coolest avatars of all time
Not because of the picture itself but because of the real person behind the pic!
So cool


----------



## Dr Phil (19/9/15)

@zadiac please tell us more about ur avatar pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (19/9/15)

dr phil said:


> @zadiac please tell us more about ur avatar pic



Not much to tell really. Saw the pic on the internet one day and read the story behind it. This doggy was so sick, she lost all her teeth and then she started hanging her tongue out her mouth like that. She always looks like that. So when I saw this pic with the hat, I just had to use it as an avvie because that's how I feel sometimes, just wacky as hell

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## theoS (20/9/15)

Mitch said:


> Yeah @theoS almost as cool as mine


aaaaaaaaaa crap dude now i have to get a new one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

This thread needs a bump. 

*Attention all new members *

*Pease upload a cool AVATAR pic. *
It will then show up in the little box on the left hand side of your posts. 

It helps other members to recognise your posts and adds something a bit more unique to your ECIGSSA profile. Members without avatar pics are often perceived to be not serious or not as committed (rightfully or wrongfully). 

Log in with a normal browser - not Tapatalk.

Then click on your name in the top right, 
- select "Avatar" 
- upload a pic
- a small pic that is 300 by 300 pixels works best. 

Give it some thought beforehand and pick something really cool. Perhaps a photo of yourself, your favourite vape item, a hobby or even just a great photo you took on holiday. Just resize it to make it smaller. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/16)

Really cool new avatar @rogue zombie !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/4/16)

Silver said:


> Really cool new avatar @rogue zombie !!
> 
> View attachment 50640


Lol... porcupine junior 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (11/4/16)

I like the new avatar @Rob Fisher !
The gold colour makes it look warmer.




A champagne porcupine - lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA (11/4/16)

My boss looked a bit like that that this morning. Only difference was his eyes were red and he smelled like a pub! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/16)

This is a classic avatar @Gizmo
I think its your best one to date!

Cool cat!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/4/16)

@Rob Fisher What is the meaning of the porcupine ? You do know they are just giant bush rats


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @Rob Fisher What is the meaning of the porcupine ? You do know they are just giant bush rats



It stems from Robert O' Neil of Reosmods. He lives in the bush outside Maine and when he moved in he realised there were North American Porcupines on his land... he then fed one of them bread and the rest came for bread and everyday they came back for bread... now they are family an waltz around his garden and house like they are family. So the North American Porcupine has become the de facto mascot of REO's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It stems from Robert O' Neil of Reosmods. He lives in the bush outside Maine and when he moved in he realised there were North American Porcupines on his land... he then fed one of them bread and the rest came for bread and everyday they came back for bread... now they are family an waltz around his garden and house like they are family. So the North American Porcupine has become the de facto mascot of REO's.



Love that story!!!
I saw a video on ECF a long time ago where he shows one of the porcupines being fed.
So cute -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/4/16)

i made my avatar well the words at least - took me so long, but maybe it is time for a change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Shout out to @Shooterbuddy 

Love your avatar!
Brings back many fond memories




Just cant remember his name...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

Silver said:


> Shout out to @Shooterbuddy
> 
> Love your avatar!
> Brings back many fond memories
> ...



Morph.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Morph.



@Rob Fisher , this was bugging me big time and on my ipad i couldnt do an easy reverse image search...

But thanks to your post i discovered its not actually morph

This is morph:



The lone drawing cartoon man is called La Linea.
Here he is:



Here is the wikipedia page
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Linea_(TV_series)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (11/9/16)

Silver said:


> Shout out to @Shooterbuddy
> 
> Love your avatar!
> Brings back many fond memories
> ...





Rob Fisher said:


> Morph.



I think Morph was the plasticine guy
@Silver I used to just call him "FIN". I think it was called La Linea or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

I think not many folk knew the name La Linea

Made between 1971 and 1986 and aired in over 40 countries

What a fabulous cartoon!
Just watched one now on Youtube. Was laughing my head off
Love it when he starts complaining and pointing at something
Its fabulous

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I think Morph was the plasticine guy
> @Silver I used to just call him "FIN". I think it was called La Linea or something like that.



Jeepers @Blu_Marlin - you remembered his name!
Classic


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Lol, these were so funny
I just love it when he gets so upset and starts waving and shouting

Check this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (11/9/16)

I was an avid tv watcher back in my day. It showed up recently in an advert as well. Brought back some memories.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (11/9/16)

Growing up I always thought he spoke in French

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

@Rob Fisher , that was classic!
Lol was laughing when he tried to fix the car 
Just love his moaning and little grumpy comments whenever something is not going well
And then all is rosy and everything goes green when he is happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Growing up I always thought he spoke in French



Lol, @Blu_Marlin , I asked my wife earlier who is that avatar and she said its that French cartoon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Attention @Rob Fisher

Your new avatar pic (I have seen it before though) has thrown me off big time!






This is really not fair - no warning or announcement of any kind. Not cool!

I may just have to consult the team and issue a fine to the finesmaster himself!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Attention @Rob Fisher
> 
> Your new avatar pic (I have seen it before though) has thrown me off big time!
> 
> ...



Blame @Andre and @Stosta! They started it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Blame @Andre and @Stosta! They started it.


I didn't start it! I saw @Petrus and @Viper_SA changing their profile pictures more often than they change their batteries, and thought it was the done thing!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Blame @Andre and @Stosta! They started it.



Oh no - there are accomplices in this crime!!

Oooh, more fines.... to more people... this is not good

@Andre, @Stosta - please make your case for this major problem we now have on the forum.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Oh no - there are accomplices in this crime!!
> 
> Oooh, more fines.... to more people... this is not good
> 
> @Andre, @Stosta - please make your case for this major problem we now have on the forum.


All I can say is that I wish @Silver would change his avatar picture - we are now all so tired of seeing that old ruin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/16)

When in Rome...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Andre said:


> All I can say is that I wish @Silver would change his avatar picture - we are now all so tired of seeing that old ruin.



Oh my gosh @Andre
Can't believe you typed that!

It's not just any old old ruin!!!
It's a very special amphitheatre where many special occasions and spectacles were held - many gladiatorial battles were fought there and lots of exciting stuff happened there!!!!

It took me many hours to get that photo. 
And every time I see it (which is very often) I am reminded of that day/evening.
Maybe I can make a slight modification to it somehow - so you can have something a little more interesting to look at 

But for now, let me post this picture here to keep it interesting:





Or if you prefer something a little more racy in a different direction....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Yeah @Silver ! The times they are a changin'!

Here some ideas for you...

How about a nod towards your serious dedication and determination? Manifested as....




A SILVER BULLET!!!

Or maybe you're a smooth operator, or your passion for accurate measurement can be portrayed by...




QUICKSILVER!!!

Your wife thinks your handsome right? A distinguished gentleman, who reads leather bound books, and chortles at the follies of modern-day youths? I give you...




THE SILVER FOX (This one is stuffed, don't think that's naturally occuring)!!!

Or maybe you need to follow the trend of a babe in your profile picture, and the only way to justify it is by using...




A BABE PAINTED SILVER!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

OMG @Stosta !
You had me grinning, chuckling and shocked at the same time.
What some don't know about me is that I am a creature of habit!

As much as I love those photos and your descriptions and comments - there is no way I could change my avatar pic now. Its etched into my computer memory and screen!

Maybe @Pixstar can put that Silver statue somewhere in the picture.... and we can see what it looks like. Lol

But I need to go find the original picture first

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> When in Rome...



OMG @blujeenz you changed your avatar picture too.
What is going on!
This is going to get very bad - and my OCD of being able to recognise who is who is going to drive me crazy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Ok here it is

Very proud of this photo. Taken with a little Canon camera (S110) - not a SLR.
Date - 7 June 2013 (a few months before I started vaping)
Time - 21h31

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Ok here it is
> 
> Very proud of this photo. Taken with a little Canon camera (S110) - not a SLR.
> Date - 7 June 2013 (a few months before I started vaping)
> ...


It is a beautof a pic actually! So what you wanted was for @Pixstar to hide the Painted Babe in the ruins for you somewhere?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Stosta said:


> It is a beautof a pic actually! So what you wanted was for @Pixstar to hide the Painted Babe in the ruins for you somewhere?



Lol, something like that @Stosta - haha
Or maybe dangling from one of the arches....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (29/9/16)

Well spotted @Stosta! Colossal @Silver scandal!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

*@Pixstar for President! *

Oh my word!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (30/9/16)

Pixstar said:


> Well spotted @Stosta! Colossal @Silver scandal!
> View attachment 69702


That is tops @Pixstar !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/9/16)

Silver said:


> *@Pixstar for President! *
> 
> Oh my word!


Waiting for that @Pixstar winner to replace your avatar picture! Be brave @Silver!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/9/16)

Pixstar said:


> Well spotted @Stosta! Colossal @Silver scandal!
> View attachment 69702


Classic...that is brilliant..."Lord of the Babes"...Precious mine!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (14/1/17)

**** Major news announcement ****

@Akash has loaded an avatar pic !







Nice one @Akash!
Looks very cool

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Akash (14/1/17)

Hahahaha @Silver i finally got around to putting them good ol' google skills to use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/5/17)

Am loving your new avatar pic @Spydro !






It's just catching me a bit off guard at times - twice now I thought, who the heck is this guy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (6/5/17)

Silver said:


> Am loving your new avatar pic @Spydro !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used this as my main avatar most of the time when I ran on the old Reoville forum before it shut down (ought to be a hint of what it is a picture of). 

We could have banners in our sigs on ECF, so I used this banner with this avatar (and a wormwood avatar sometimes).




My family is from Switzerland, and those in this area near the French border grew and distilled wormwood (the rest were in German speaking areas to the east).

Reactions: Like 2


----------

